# Christiania, Bakfiet or custom?



## Andrew_Culture (7 Sep 2012)

I have a budget of about £250 - £300 to try and sort out a cargo bike for my wife so that she can cart stuff to the allotment and back, and (I'm possibly being optimistic here) so that I can cart my year old daughter about.

One of the issues is that the alleyway down the side of our house is quite narrow (I'll measure it later, but at a guess it's 1000mm wide), and if the bike can't fit down the alleyway it will be no good to us. So in which direction should focus my attentions? As I see it I have four choices (so any other suggestions will be appreciated):

Search forever for a Christiana bike that is narrow enough
Save up forever and buy a Bakfiet that is the correct width
Find one of the above and get our very talented local bike doctor to customise it for me
Get a custom bike built, and then possibly sell a kidney to pay for it
Any ideas?


----------



## trampyjoe (7 Sep 2012)

5. Get a MTB/Hybrid for your wife and get a trailer?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Sep 2012)

trampyjoe said:


> 5. Get a MTB/Hybrid for your wife and get a trailer?



My wife has a MTB but I slightly shot myself in the foot by talking at length about how bad MTBs are for road cycling when I was trying to justify the purchase of my first road bike


----------



## mickle (7 Sep 2012)

Trailer, final answer Chris.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Sep 2012)

Cheers, it's also a lot cheaper!


----------



## trampyjoe (7 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> My wife has a MTB but I slightly shot myself in the foot by talking at length about how bad MTBs are for road cycling when I was trying to justify the purchase of my first road bike


But MTBs are perfect for pulling trailers to the allotments, wider tires gives better traction for the added length of the trailer + bike combo.
Or some other rubbish to that effect!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Sep 2012)

trampyjoe said:


> But MTBs are perfect for pulling trailers to the allotments, wider tires gives better traction for the added length of the trailer + bike combo.
> Or some other rubbish to that effect!



Spot on


----------



## Hebe (7 Sep 2012)

Check trailer width!

eta though of course that's obvious. I am still amazed by just how how wide our trailer is.


----------

